# New To O Scale



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

I just came into some O scale stuff and I was wondering what would be the recomended size layout. Is 4x8 to small?I have all fast trax with one switch, any ideas?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

trashman said:


> I just came into some O scale stuff and I was wondering what would be the recomended size layout. Is 4x8 to small?I have all fast trax with one switch, any ideas?


If you have the room go for the biggest you can afford for an O layout.
A 4x8 would work, an L added on one end would be better.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Trashman, I agree with Ed, build as big as you can and leave room for expansion. I just started with this train stuff in October last year. I built a conventional layout 2 prices of plywood and was very happy. Until I caught the train syndrome. I bought more and more stuff. I told myself I would never buy the newerccomputerized stuff. Well I just did and now have to re arrange everything. Just think it out. Build as big as you want for now but leave room ( and maybe a semi unfinished side) just in case. Good luck and if your having problems, these guys will help, me too if I can!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

4x8 is a good starter size. Big enough to have decent sized runs, yet small enough to be easily worked on and around. Also when you start adding more track, you'll need a larger transformer. Much beyond 4x8 and less than 90 watts won't be enough especially when adding switches and accessories. I'd consider getting something along the lines of a ZW or a Z4000 for more power when you go larger.

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Take a look at some of the layouts on the Thor site for ideas ...

http://www.thortrains.net/

Scroll down to O/O27 Layouts ... layout links under there.

TJ


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

very helpfull, thanx guys. one more question, do you use feeders like you would in a HO layout?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, for a 4x8 layout, probably two-three feeders around the layout will do the trick. Fastrack is actually pretty good about conveying power. I've run loops of around 45-50 running feet with one drop and they've worked pretty well. There is a voltage drop of a couple of volts, so it's not optimal without additional drops.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Have fun, That is the main thing. You will find that most Model railroaders consider there layout to be a work in progress. More track is more fun. All IMO; Don


----------



## American Luxury (Jul 4, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, for a 4x8 layout, probably two-three feeders around the layout will do the trick. Fastrack is actually pretty good about conveying power. I've run loops of around 45-50 running feet with one drop and they've worked pretty well. There is a voltage drop of a couple of volts, so it's not optimal without additional drops.


What is a drop?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, a "drop" is a feeder for power to the track. Best practice is to put one for each 10-15 feet of track.


----------

